# exel



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*excel*

As you know I have bush algea I bought some excel but should I dose normal double or triple thanks.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldn't go over 2X the recomemnded dosage. dose less (1.5X) if you have inverts in the tank.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

What I do is a 50% water change and use the same amount of excel as you would normally. Use an air pump or powerhead to circulate the water. If I have algae on the glass above the 50% waterline then I add excel to a spray bottle and spray the glass. I periodically check the fish and shrimp for stress but have never seen any problem yet. After a few hours I refill the tank, restart everything and everyone is happy. Even me.  If the algae is on the rocks in the tank and you are able to remove the rocks then treat them that way. You can use chlorine on the rocks when they are out of the tank. Carefully pour bleach on them in the sink and use a brush to clean off all the algae. Use gloves if you wish. Brush into the sink in the direction of the drain so as to not splash bleach everywhere. Just rinse the rocks well before putting them back in the tank. Or use a dechlorinator.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also apply the same spray of excel to the rocks, and if you have any inverts or even some fish will gladly eat at it until it's sparkling clean.

Although, it would probably be better to get to the root causes of the algae. Are you overfeeding? Too little nutrients? Get to the root, and the problem won't need treatment. But in the short term, excel can also be applied as a spray as Calmer said.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone the tank is currently empty of fish and shrimp moved everything to my 20gal I cleaned most of algea off and replanted the tank double dosed with excel do you think I should turn the lights off for a while longer currently on 10 hrs a day. Thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> You can also apply the same spray of excel to the rocks, and if you have any inverts or even some fish will gladly eat at it until it's sparkling clean.
> 
> Although, it would probably be better to get to the root causes of the algae. Are you overfeeding? Too little nutrients? Get to the root, and the problem won't need treatment. But in the short term, excel can also be applied as a spray as Calmer said.


 I might have been overfeeding there was lots of crap on the bottom Ill have to watch that also I added some iron and the algea showed up a couple of days later . The tank was doing good before that I quess its the old saying if it isnt broke leave it alone lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

What size is the original tank? I was thinking it was your large aquarium with the rocks and cichlids. I do the 50% water change/excel with my 90 gal. Larger tanks are more forgiving. I am not sure how it would do with smaller tanks. Probably okay but I haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks everyone the tank is currently empty of fish and shrimp moved everything to my 20gal I cleaned most of algea off and replanted the tank double dosed with excel do you think I should turn the lights off for a while longer currently on 10 hrs a day. Thanks


I would keep the lights on for the 10 hrs a day. The plants need the energy to establish themselves again and are use to the 10.


----------

